# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  CO2 refill question

## TanVincent

I would like to know where everyone of you did your refill and how much does it cost. A simple format is listed below. Thank you

Company's name :
Location :

Refill for:
2 l :
3.5 l :
5 l :
any other size :

days required :

special notes :

Thanks and regards
Vincent

----------


## Simon

company: Bioplast aka System and control eng.
location: Boon keng road

5litres: $25

on the spot refill, 15mins waiting time

----------


## TanVincent

This is the list I have compiled so far, would enncourage more input from fellow hobbyist.


Yew Cheong (AsiaPac) Pte Ltd - Kallang 

2l - unknown
3.5l - $15
5l - unknown

days needed - 3 to 5 days

Nature Aquarium - Thomson 

2l - unknown
3.5l - $20
5l - unknown

days needed - 1 to 1 exchange if same cylinder

Pet Mart - Serangoon 

2l - unknown
3.5l - $20
5l - unknown

days needed - 1 working day


Bioplast - Boon Keng Road 

2l - $15
3.5l - $25
5l - $25

days needed - 10 to 15 mins

WKS Industrial Gas Pte Ltd - Tuas Ave 10

2l - $15
3.5l - $15
5l - $15

any other sizes - $15

days needed - 1 day 

K&amp;amp;K - Tampines

2l - unknown
3.5l - $15
5l - $22

any other sizes - unknown

days needed - 3 to 5 days

----------


## Kingfisher

Far East Aquatic
23 Simon Road
S'pore 545909
Tel: 6383 3733

Topup in 1hr time. The price if the CO2 bottle is bought from them is cheaper. Sorry didn't ask them how much.

----------


## MdmBudak

1. 3.5L CO2 refill industral grade cost S$20.00 -inc to and fro transportation. approx 2working days 

2. 3.5l CO2 refill food grade cost S$35.00 -inc to and fro transportation. approx 2working days 

$5 less if you bring the cylinder to them.

A&amp;amp;G Group
20 Changi South Street 1
Singapore 486778
Tel :Sad: 65) 6449 3166 
Fax :Sad: 65) 6449 1301
H/p :Sad: 65) 9666 2766

----------


## TanVincent

This is the list I have compiled so far, would enncourage more input from fellow hobbyist.


Yew Cheong (AsiaPac) Pte Ltd - Kallang 

2l - unknown
3.5l - $15
5l - unknown

days needed - 3 to 5 days

Nature Aquarium - Thomson 

2l - unknown
3.5l - $20
5l - unknown

days needed - 1 to 1 exchange if same cylinder

Pet Mart - Serangoon 

2l - unknown
3.5l - $20
5l - unknown

days needed - 1 working day


Bioplast - Boon Keng Road 

2l - $15
3.5l - $25
5l - $25

days needed - 10 to 15 mins

WKS Industrial Gas Pte Ltd - Tuas Ave 10

2l - $15
3.5l - $15
5l - $15

any other sizes - $15

days needed - 1 day 

K&amp;amp;K - Tampines

2l - unknown
3.5l - $15
5l - $22

any other sizes - unknown

days needed - 3 to 5 days

A&amp;amp;G Group - 20 Changi South St 1 Singapore 486778
Tel: 64493166
HP: 96662766

2l - unknown
3.5l - $15 (industrial grade), $30 (food grade)
5l - unknown

any other sizes - unknown

Notes: $5 additional charge for picking up.

days needed - 2 days

----------


## chua

Hi

I think the cost for a topup in Nature aquarium is $15 for both 2 and 3.5l.

I checked it with him 1 month ago.

Don't tell me, Chan raise his price already.  :Mad:  

Thks.

----------


## limsteel

My Friend just refill his 5L tank in Tuas... the one in the LFS listing Tua View Lane... $10.50... on the spot refill, according to my friend CO2 top up 1min only.  :Laughing:  checked with them, CO2 is F&amp;B rated.

----------


## Simon

[quote:a99781a47f="limsteel"]My Friend just refill his 5L tank in Tuas... the one in the LFS listing Tua View Lane... $10.50... on the spot refill, according to my friend CO2 top up 1min only.  :Laughing:  checked with them, CO2 is F&amp;B rated.[/quote:a99781a47f]

1min? force feeding? if anyone have been to bioplast to topup their cylinder can see how the owner (ah tan) cools the cylinder down to the same temp as his master cylinder while dripping it in a barrel of water.. the reason he gave was, with his method, he could pump in more liquid co2...

----------


## MdmBudak

Lot 63 @ Lor Halus charges $15 for 3.5L tank.

1-1 exchange if you are using the black and silver cylinder. Else have to wait 2 days.

----------


## af2373

sealico at amk ind park 3, top up 2litres of food grade for $15. wait an hour or so.

----------


## robin

Biotope - jln bukit merah

$18 2Litre(I think)
same day return

I left my seloniod there and when Thio comes back, even fix seloniod and test for leak. Best customer service man, Thank you Thio.

Somehow, Thio's CO2 top up last about 1/2 a month longer for me compared to when i top up in Soon Heng 88 - henderson. Wonder why?

Robin

----------


## XDiabloX

** Edited by Simon ** 

Please do post your ads in the correct section

----------


## joachimsim

For those of you who top up at Industrial Centers, ccould you please tell me if u are sure if they top up Food Grade Co2..and not INdustrial Grade Co2 which is useless.

----------


## juggler

[quote:244c710e99="joachimsim"]For those of you who top up at Industrial Centers, ccould you please tell me if u are sure if they top up Food Grade Co2..and not INdustrial Grade Co2 which is useless.[/quote:244c710e99]

Why you say industrial grade CO2 useless?
I once asked the folks at Chem-Gas what's the difference between the two. Their reply was that if industries need Food Grade CO2, they just flush the tanks with CO2 first before filling them.
So - the source of CO2 is still the same, right? Correct me if I am wrong.

BTW - to keep to topic, you can start a new thread if interested to continue discussion.

----------


## subxero

[quote:495db9cd56="chua"]Hi

I think the cost for a topup in Nature aquarium is $15 for both 2 and 3.5l.

I checked it with him 1 month ago.

Don't tell me, Chan raise his price already.  :Mad:  

Thks.[/quote:495db9cd56]

Don't think he raise his price.. I went today and got one 5l tank from him. I ask about the refill, he told me its $15

----------


## joseph

Hi, i top up my CO2 at National Industrial Gases Pte. Ltd.
1, Shipyard Road.Singapore 628128.
3.5L $15.00 plus GST.Wait at most 10 to 15 mins.  :Smile:

----------


## bluezing

Pls update the price of NA's 1 to 1 exchange. 

I just did it 2 weeks back and it's confirmed even for the 5 litre,
its $15.

*guess Mr Chan is trying to encourage people to get the 5 litre one? more worth it?

 :Wink:

----------


## neon

top up my 5L Co2 at system engineering and control for $20.

----------


## Giant

Hi,

Is Nature Aquarium - Thomson in Thomson Road or Thomson Plaza?

I am in Ang Mo Kio, any recommendations on nearby locations where I can go for refill? Any places in AMK industrial park?

Of cos the more reasonable the pricing the better.

DUH!!  :Embarassed:  
Rijac just pointed out to me af2373's posting
Sealico Trading Pte Ltd 
6001 Ang Mo Kio Industrial Park 3 #01-568, 569453 
Tel: 64829811 Fax: 64829812 
Thanks rijac 

http://www.sealico.com/html/portable_co2.html
http://www.streetdirectory.com.sg/ma...48;&amp;star=1

----------


## rijac

[quote:2f7a1c83ff="Giant"]Hi,

Is Nature Aquarium - Thomson in Thomson Road or Thomson Plaza?

I am in Ang Mo Kio, any recommendations on nearby locations where I can go for refill? Any places in AMK industrial park?

Of cos the more reasonable the pricing the better.

Have a 2l 

thanks[/quote:2f7a1c83ff]


errr scroll up one of the postings has an amk address...

----------


## thomas.h

Fu Wo - Jurong east

3.5l - $22

not more than 3 days

----------


## greenie

> Hi, i top up my CO2 at National Industrial Gases Pte. Ltd. 
> 1, Shipyard Road.Singapore 628128. 
> 3.5L $15.00 plus GST.Wait at most 10 to 15 mins.


Recommended my fren to top up here. True enuff, 3.5L at $15 not more then 15mins. Cylinder was cold when it was returned.

Map here Take Feeder service 249 or 251. Alight at Shipyard Rd b4 Jln Samulun, (Bus Stop Number : 22099)

----------


## Giant

Sealico at AMK moved!

Just found out today when I went to top up.

$15 for a 2L tank. Dropped off at 10am, asked me to come back at 4pm to collect.

Updated address
Blk 20 Ang Mo Kio Ind Park 2A
AMK Techlink
#01-01
Off AMK Ave 5
Tel: 64829811

----------


## SuperET

1min? force feeding? if anyone have been to bioplast to topup their cylinder can see how the owner (ah tan) cools the cylinder down to the same temp as his master cylinder while dripping it in a barrel of water.. the reason he gave was, with his method, he could pump in more liquid co2...


May I know where is bioplast? Can anyone give me the telephone number and the address of this place? Is it that waiting time is just within hour and i can get back the fully filled up tank?

Anyone know which place can top up CO2 tank and able to take back on the spot? 
Can just give me the address and also the address?

Thanks alot in advance... :rolleyes:

----------


## Allen_1971

Bioplast as it is called is actually "System and Control Engineering" If I remember correctly. It is found at Blk22 Boon Keng Road.

They do on the spot top up, i.e. you wait for a couple of minutes while he tops up your tank... so yes, you definitely get it back within the hour.

----------


## Star-flog

Sorry that I'm new here!

I've Dennerle 500g resuable CO2 Cylinder, so it will be 0.5l right?

If so, the price of refill will be half of 1.0l... please correct me if I'm wrong.  :Roll Eyes:  

Thanks.[/img]

----------


## Simon

[quote:294c82b95d="Star-flog"]Sorry that I'm new here!

I've Dennerle 500g resuable CO2 Cylinder, so it will be 0.5l right?

If so, the price of refill will be half of 1.0l... please correct me if I'm wrong.  :Roll Eyes:  

Thanks.[/quote:294c82b95d]

depends, some lfs prefer to charge a flat fee for different size, like up to 3kg = $20, 3kg and above = $25 (something like that). Places like SOXAL do charge according to weight though

----------


## Star-flog

I asked already $15 per refill of 500g Cylinder, not any cheaper!

As they claimed that for 500g Cylinder size to use it on 150 litres tank will last approx. 220 days.  :Shocked:  

After all CO2 is a very cheap gas, why bother to use a night valve to switch off during the night.. The saving is not much.

----------


## budak

Because plants don't use Co2 at night, so your fish might enjoy a permanent and fatal 'high' from the excess gas instead.

----------


## Star-flog

Totally Agreed  :Grin:  

But for about 10 bubbles per minute per 100 litre of aquarium water, it will not do too much harm to the fishes. I suppose. So far, the fishes seem okay...

----------


## Star-flog

The cheaper to refill 500g CO2 Cylinder is S$10...and can last for 4 months on 3ft tank.

----------


## Freddy

Need to know who is doing door to door collection and delivery for CO2 refill?

----------


## Star-flog

> The cheaper to refill 500g CO2 Cylinder is S$10...and can last for 4 months on 3ft tank.


 A quick update. I refilled my 500g at Bloplast at Feb 22, 2005 and today (May 27,2005) the cylinder finally empty. So, $10 of 500g of CO2 can last for 3 months for the 3ft tank. Not bad..  :Angel: 

So, if I've a 2 litre CO2 Cylinder that refill cost $15 and can last for 1 year (on paper at least) very economical!

----------


## clanbuster

> I would like to know where everyone of you did your refill and how much does it cost. A simple format is listed below. Thank you
> 
> Company's name :
> Location :
> 
> Refill for:
> 2 l :
> 3.5 l :
> 5 l :
> ...


what i know, the company i work now, there refill Co2 , only S$11 for those tank abt my height. there come twice per week to refill alot of co2 tank.
of course , this not my father company, i also didn't ask them to help me refill my home co2 (3.5L)
Just for info that, co2 really cheap, just that the shop mark up 70%

----------


## Star-flog

> what i know, the company i work now, there refill Co2 , only S$11 for those tank abt my height. there come twice per week to refill alot of co2 tank.
> of course , this not my father company, i also didn't ask them to help me refill my home co2 (3.5L)
> Just for info that, co2 really cheap, just that the shop mark up 70%


 Yup, correct. I went to Tuas (my office happen to be there) to fill the CO2. According to the lady, up to 5L is only $8 only.

----------


## clanbuster

:Smile: 
i don't think we can find S$8 around neighbourhood shop.( workshop, warehouse can) so sad.
should ask my manager, can i refill using their account.

----------


## Star-flog

> i don't think we can find S$8 around neighbourhood shop.( workshop, warehouse can) so sad.
> should ask my manager, can i refill using their account.


 Yes,This place is very far, even after you exit PIE 40 and still need at least 15-20mins drive. Luckily I work at Tuas. Do you know rougly how much a CO2 cylinder cost for 2L and 3.5L because next time round I'm going to bring this to fill, same price. Their CO2 is in the liquid form but CO2 is very cheap and they're plenty..

----------


## BFG

Guys, do you have the exact address of the said company?

----------


## robin

Better be careful that they are giving you the correct food or medical grade CO2 man.

Regards
Robin

----------


## Star-flog

> Better be careful that they are giving you the correct food or medical grade CO2 man.
> 
> Regards
> Robin


 Yup, they also re-fill for all the LFS and their cylinder it higher than a normal height of Singaporean.

----------


## juggler

> Better be careful that they are giving you the correct food or medical grade CO2 man.
> 
> Regards
> Robin


If I am not wrong, for food grade CO2, they will flush your existing tank with their CO2 before filling up. That's what the guys at Chem-Gas (the place I do top up) told me.

I guess it isn't that important if we are using our own cylinders and for planted tanks only. Just like what we used to do for DIY CO2 which isn't 100% CO2.  :Smile:

----------


## Star-flog

> If I am not wrong, for food grade CO2, they will flush your existing tank with their CO2 before filling up. That's what the guys at Chem-Gas (the place I do top up) told me.
> 
> I guess it isn't that important if we are using our own cylinders and for planted tanks only. Just like what we used to do for DIY CO2 which isn't 100% CO2.


 I think so and after using it for few days, everything is okay and the plants pearling like crazy. Now, we know that CO2 is very cheap to fill.  :Blah:

----------


## Star-flog

> Guys, do you have the exact address of the said company?


Chem-Gas Pte Ltd
3 Tuas View Lane (Near Tuas Power Station)
Singapore 637641 
Tel : 6897-8998 

For info Only. 
$8 CO2 refill up to 5L (if not mistaken), please call before going as their CO2 line close for refilling after 3:30pm everyday. And they issue proper receipt with 4% GST

----------


## juggler

GST is now 5%, right?  :Smile:

----------


## Star-flog

> GST is now 5%, right?


 Correct, it should be 5%. Typo-error, sorry..

----------


## tonyhow

Just sent my 2L tank for refill at C328 - $18 per refill. Send today(Wed afternoon) getting back on Friday Afternoon.

Last I did was 1.5 yrs back abt $15 per refill. Didn't know price went up already.  :Shocked:

----------


## CoCoNut3

newbie qns here:

when i send the tank for refill, shld I remove the regulator or any parts of the co2 set?

----------


## tonyhow

> newbie qns here:
> 
> when i send the tank for refill, shld I remove the regulator or any parts of the co2 set?


U need to use a spanner to remove the regulator (remember to turn off the main knob first) and of course switch off the electric current to the regulator. 
Just need the bare tank with main knob closed tight - Label your tank with permanent marker for easy identification.

Reverse the process when you get back your filled tank.

Any other input/comment is welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## CoCoNut3

> U need to use a spanner to remove the regulator (remember to turn off the main knob first) and of course switch off the electric current to the regulator. 
> Just need the bare tank with main knob closed tight - Label your tank with permanent marker for easy identification.
> 
> Reverse the process when you get back your filled tank.
> 
> Any other input/comment is welcome.


 thanks for the info!!

----------


## tawauboy

> ............................... course switch off the electric current to the regulator. 
> .........................


it should be switch off electricity to the solenoid.
co2 regulator does not need electricity to work.

----------


## Ebi

> This is the list I have compiled so far, would enncourage more input from fellow hobbyist.
> 
> 
> Yew Cheong (AsiaPac) Pte Ltd - Kallang 
> 
> 2l - unknown
> 3.5l - $15
> 5l - unknown
> 
> ...


Came across this thread, so did an update:

Just back from WKS (22 Tuas Avenue 10) to refill my 3L CO2 cylinder. Price remained same at $15 + GST ($1.05). Took the gentleman 10-15 mins to complete the refill but 20 mins for the admin staff to generate the invoice, perhaps because I had to be registered as a new account. Staff was generally helpful and friendly.

Refilled another 3L CO2 cylinder at Bioplast a few months back on a Sunday. Cost was $24 but contents would likely be less as the industrial refilling by WKS uses constant pressure when refilling. (You can tell by the difference in coldness of the cylinders immediately after refill. WKS: Icy-cold. Bioplast: Aircon-cold).

By the way, think SOXAL (Air Liquide) at 16 Tg. Kling (formerly where you can do the CO2 refill) has moved to: IPAG HUB Air Liquide. 1 Tuas South Place, Singapore 636764. Don't know prices because no one picks up the phone even after several calls.

----------

